# 0.0.0.0 IP address is a broadcast? or global listen?



## alirezan (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi

I want to do a simple thing but I wasn't sure what's the best way to go about doing it. 
I have a program on a server on my local network that has dynamic IP (for special reasons I can't make it static).
I have another software that connects to the server from my desktop PC. The software requires an IP address to connect to. I wanted to somehow skip the step of finding out the IP address of the server before I can execute the software on the desktop. 

Can I use 0.0.0.0 IP address as a broadcast IP address? If not then is there any other way to do this?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"A special definition exists for the IP broadcast address 255.255.255.255. It is the broadcast address of the zero network or 0.0.0.0, which in Internet Protocol standards stands for this network, i.e. the local network. Transmission to this address is limited by definition, in that it is never forwarded by the routers connecting the local network to the Internet."

Broadcast address - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry. I don't have any suggestions for you. Might want to post in a programming forum


----------

